# challagan ???



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I know you like to make boxes like I do have you tried this joint out,if so what do you think ?

Looks like a neat way to do it ,very unusal but neat way >

http://routerworkshop.com/ezindex.html

jig below
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-LDS-

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob, I do like those joints and I like the EZ Dovetail look even better. I just like the corner detail like that in a contrasting color. The sytem is a little pricey though since it would cost over 300 dollars to do both hearts and the dovetails. Seems like the Incra jig would be more cost effective... couldn't do hearts but still some neat combinations. I like watching that episode where Bob uses it to make the vanity bench. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I recall seeing a add on template for the PC jig that would do the same thing but I don't have the link on the computer anymore but I think I did post it back a bit for Joe but it would take a bit of work to find it on the fourm but if I recall it was about 30 bucks or so for the heart template.

But the show and tell links is a great one from Bob (RWS) and I always enjoy seeing them also.


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I have really been thinking of getting the incra jig. I like what you can do with it. You can get the basic jig at Rockler now for like 99.00 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Corey,
I have the Incra ($99) Jig from Rockler. For the price it is a nice tool and you can do a lot of things with it, especially if you buy the big book of templates used with the Incra LS (expensive) system. You can adapt the templates to work with the cheaper jig. The only problem is finding somewhere to store all those templates and keep them in some kind of order.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

I know you said you are thinking about getting a Incra jig but I came across this add, take a hard look at it.

One of the items is a look alike of the OAK-PARK box jigs, a bit higher in price but it's the same thing with the offset blocks and the brass bars.

The other item is almost a copy of the Oak-Park heart jig plus other templates all in one pack,it's a bit lower in price and it comes with all the templates.

Just something to look at and wonder how they get away with it,maybe no pat.number on the Oak-Park ver.,just somthing to look at.

Have Fun

Woodline Spacer Fence System
http://store.woodline.com/v2/pc-1832-184-woodline-spacer-fence-sysem.aspx


Route-R-Joint Percision Dovetail Joinery System
http://store.woodline.com/v2/pc-1825-184-route-r-joint-percision-dovetail-joinery-system.aspx


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, that is just a blatant rip off of the oak park stuff. Cant believe that. More realistic pricing but then Oak Park did all the R & D costs into it. 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks George. I am putting this on my list. I have a BenchDog ProTop Contractor Router, do you think that this jig would work on this router top or is it to small? 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

You're welcome Corey. I don't think there would be any problem with the size of your table. The jig is mounted on a piece of plywood and simply clamped to the table top. I included some pics of my jig for you to guestimate the size. The plate is a Rouseau (about 9" x 12") to give you an idea of the size of the jig.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks George for the pics. Looks like it would be awful crowded on my routertable. Looks like a good reason to put that extension in the table saw!  

Corey


----------

